# 5th Wheel Vs Travel Trailer



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Good Sunday Morning Everyone!

Look, as you all know, my husband and I are picking up our TT Tuesday, but our neighbor came over and was asking WHY we wouldn't have gotten the 5th Wheel instead? As you _also_ know, we are amateurs at all of this and I got to thinking...what *are* the pros and cons of one vs the other? The layout of the Outback 30 RLS TT and 5W looks identical so is there any reason we *should* have chosen the 5th wheel over the TT? We just want all of our bases covered before we head to pick ours up Tuesday. And please...tell us your thoughts. I would imagine at this point, we could 'change our mind' to the 5th wheel if need be. We could ask around here, but you all know what you're talking about more when it comes to this stuff. Thanks so much!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I like TT as they do not take up bed space in the Truck. I have a canopy on the truck as I use it for hauling hockey bags and other stuff.

As for a FW they are said to tow better but you can get a very good TT-TV combo and once set up correctly it tows just fine. FW typically have more storage but the TT you are getting has a ton of storage.

Tow length of a FW is shorter then a TT for the same size TT but the Tow height is typically higher in a FW.

I also prefer the looks of a TT to a FW.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Free Marginal Legal Advice:

*STOP LISTENING TO YOUR NEIGHBOR.*









5th wheels tow better by their very nature but there goes your bed space.

Get what you want -- 5th wheels tow better by their very nature but there goes your bed space.

As we have said before -- get what you want -- not what is the most you can get - and once you get it -- stop looking and comparing -- or say out loud "Wow if only we had waited and got this 88 foot!! -- and if you are still uncertain at this point -- maybe you need to wait until you are sure -- because once you buy it -- its yours --it ain't going to get bigger -- it ain't going to get smaller...

we got the 23RS because we do weekend camping and it tows well and its easy to maneuver â€" my parents got a 39 foot 5th wheel because they travel around the US and have lived in it for the last 5 years â€"


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Free Marginal Legal Advice:
> 
> *STOP LISTENING TO YOUR NEIGHBOR.*
> 
> ...


 I couldn't have said it better, once you find the one you want, stop looking, you will always find something else that might have been better, the grass is always greener on the other side.

Darryl


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

"I couldn't have said it better, once you find the one you want, stop looking, you will always find something else that might have been better, the grass is always greener on the other side.

Darryl"

-------------------------------------------

And the funny thing is that you normally hear "WOW How come we didn't look at the OUTBACK' phrase muttered often after youre camping and someone stops by and wants to see inside the OUTBACK --

Most folks that look at an OUTBACK buy an OUTBACK ....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Free Marginal Legal Advice:
> 
> *STOP LISTENING TO YOUR NEIGHBOR.*


Then... *STOP LISTENING TO US!*









Just kidding! You really should listen to us!.









A couple more points (the previously mentioned are all valid)...

Fiftth wheel has much higher pin weight than a comparable TT has tounge weight, requiring a bigger truck. You might be OK with your 3/4 ton - there are people here with that combo that will say you are for sure - but I think I would feel more comfortable with a one ton.

The higher height Andy mentioned translates into much greater frontal area, which in turn translates into more work for the truck which begats worse MPG. True, the Outback 5ver's have a very aerodynamic front end, but it is still there. Related topic: Larger 'sail' area for cross-winds to push against.

Fifth wheels are almost exclusively designed for a couple (no kids or overnight guests). From the looks of your signature, that is not an issue for you.

And finally, the 5ver's tend to be absolutely gorgeous inside! Definitely built to a higher level of trim than most TT's.

Happy Shopping,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Money!! A Fifth Wheel hitch installed can run 1500 and more installed. A Fifth Wheel camper is also on average 7 to 10,000 dollars more.

John


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Gotta agree with most everything that has been said. The one exception is that I don't think the price difference is quite as dramatic as John suggests. The difference in list price between the 28FRLS and the 30RLS is less than a $2,000. I suspect a negotiated deal would result in a similar differential.

What it boils down to is whether or not the price difference is an issue, and your personal preference for the other items discussed above (towability, use of truck bed, etc.). One other item that was not mentioned, and I pointed out in your other thread) is the extra "head room" in the living quarters of a fifth wheel as a resulted of the sloped roof line. However, you lose a little bit of that "head room" in the bedroom.

Ultimately, as others have said, you have to get what *you* want, and not what others tell you to get!

Good luck!

- Roger


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, think it depends on what you like the best. There are pros and cons to both. What's best for *you* and *your* situation?

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

After reading the others, I remember I have never priced a Outback fiver. It was other brands.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I, too, think it depends on what you like the best. There are pros and cons to both. What's best for *you* and *your* situation?
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]78552[/snapback]​


I have to go along with Mark
Go with you need and not what someone else has or says
Bottom line is once you have your hand dealt
You have to play with that hand

Don


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Personally we like having a 5th wheel much better than a TT. With that said it is a personal preference.

Since I do most of the driving and setting up the biggest plus is in handeling/towing of the 5th wheel vs. a TT.

Whichever you choose, so long as its an OB I'm sure you wont be disapointed.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I would agree with what everyone has said, to include don't listen to your neighbor, but would add one more thing.

5's are much harder to backup into a tight space than are tt's. Simple geomety explains that fact. With a tt your turning point is set 3 to 4 feet behind your axle so it is more responsive to the movement of your truck. With the 5, the turning point is set directly above the axle and the entire axle has to move left or right in order to effect a small movement on the 5. You would get used to the difference, but I know that I was much more comfortable backing up my tt into a tight space than I am my 5.

Additionally, you need a longer maneuvering distance with the 5 than with the tt. With the tt, you can hook or unhook at whatever angle you happen to be at when you finally get it backed into the space. Not so with a 5. A 5 has to be hooked up or unhooked at very small angle from dead center. The instructions on my hitch specify an angle of no more than 18 degrees from center. That means you often have to pull forward, then back, to remove the angle. If your setup is very long (about 50' in my case), then you need a lot of space that you often don't have.

In my case, since my backing skills suck to begin with, I always look for a pull-thru site in order to preserve my sanity. When I had my tt, I didn't even think about it. Of course, my tt was only 21' and my 5 is 30', so that makes a difference, too.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies!







Me and the DH talked it over and we are going to stick with the TT we had originally planned on. The neighbor guy has a Medallion brand 5W and that's probably why he recommended _we_ get one.







But we are comfortable with our decision and God knows we looked around enough!







They are all extra nice, that is for certain!







But enough is enough and it is time to make a stand. As someone stated above, it's time to chill out and decide what is right for US.







Besides, if we would have changed our mind, the salesperson would have probably went batty!




























HAHA! Thanks again to you all for the time you put aside for others that are just learning! I certainly plan on telling others!


----------

